# Tadpole hatched when to move



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

So my first tadpole just hatched it does not move that much but if I stimulate the water the tadpole swims around when should I move it to another container and how much water should it have?
Thank you










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

What kind of tadpole and what kind of container are they in now?

The way I do it, at that stage, is move it into a deli cup with an inch or so of water. It may be still for a few days. Once it's swimming around, I add more water. Toss in a few leaf pieces. I find that the water seems to stay cleaner if I add some gravel to the bottom.


----------



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

The r. Imitator tads and they were in a Petri dish.
So I moved the hatched one into a deli cup with some water and it did seem to react at first to that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

As soon as mine hatch, I move them to their tad cup. I try to anticipate them hatching and have cups ready, sitting near the eggs, this way the water is near the same temp. I start off with a very small water volume and gradually increase it each day over the course of a week. I also always keep a FF cup with an almond leaf steeping in it full of RO water. I keep this cup with my tads/eggs for the same reason above. In case any tads hatch before I can get cups ready in advance, I can quickly make some.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> As soon as mine hatch, I move them to their tad cup. I try to anticipate them hatching and have cups ready, sitting near the eggs, this way the water is near the same temp. I start off with a very small water volume and gradually increase it each day over the course of a week. I also always keep a FF cup with an almond leaf steeping in it full of RO water. I keep this cup with my tads/eggs for the same reason above. In case any tads hatch before I can get cups ready in advance, I can quickly make some.


Prbeaner_27, The most valuable info in this post is in his sig. KCCO. Keep Calm. Carry On. We were all nervous when in your current shoes. Keep it simple, follow Doug's advice, and you'll have froglets in 45 days, or so. Do you have supplies to feed them? I have no problem sending you some if you find yourself ill-prepared. Just PM me. Any questions, right here is the place. You will get a lot of recommendations, all of which probably work well for their respectful keepers. My best advice, listen to one or two people to keep from getting confused. Tad rearing is VERY simple. Let's keep it that way! 

Congrats on your tads, mate!

EDIT: Clean water and proper feeding are, in my opinion, paramount to your success.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

aspidites73 said:


> Prbeaner_27, The most valuable info in this post is in his sig. KCCO. Keep Calm. Carry On. We were all nervous when in your current shoes. Keep it simple, follow Doug's advice, and you'll have froglets in 45 days, or so. Do you have supplies to feed them? I have no problem sending you some if you find yourself ill-prepared. Just PM me. Any questions, right here is the place. You will get a lot of recommendations, all of which probably work well for their respectful keepers. My best advice, listen to one or two people to keep from getting confused. Tad rearing is VERY simple. Let's keep it that way!
> 
> Congrats on your tads, mate!
> 
> EDIT: Clean water and proper feeding are, in my opinion, paramount to your success.


Actually my sig is a reference to theChive


----------



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

aspidites73 said:


> Prbeaner_27, The most valuable info in this post is in his sig. KCCO. Keep Calm. Carry On. We were all nervous when in your current shoes. Keep it simple, follow Doug's advice, and you'll have froglets in 45 days, or so. Do you have supplies to feed them? I have no problem sending you some if you find yourself ill-prepared. Just PM me. Any questions, right here is the place. You will get a lot of recommendations, all of which probably work well for their respectful keepers. My best advice, listen to one or two people to keep from getting confused. Tad rearing is VERY simple. Let's keep it that way!
> 
> Congrats on your tads, mate!
> 
> EDIT: Clean water and proper feeding are, in my opinion, paramount to your success.


Thank you for the advice. I do have feeding supplies and supplements. What caught me off guard was how truly lifeless they act until stimulated that is why I was worried. I am using a blackwater treatment from sera and have the almond leaves ready. I moved the first tadpole, and now the second has hatched so I will go and move it also. Again thank you for the advice guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> Actually my sig is a reference to theChive


I though it was odd to resurrect an English WWII saying.  Either way, good advice, Doug.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Prbeaner_27 said:


> Thank you for the advice. I do have feeding supplies and supplements. What caught me off guard was how truly lifeless they act until stimulated that is why I was worried. I am using a blackwater treatment from sera and have the almond leaves ready. I moved the first tadpole, and now the second has hatched so I will go and move it also. Again thank you for the advice guys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are rather 'lifeless' appearing at first. I've had them lay upside down over night (seemingly), and, when I was much newer, stressed a lot over it. Although it's refreshing to see them move around, I now just leave them be. Nearly 100% of the time they turn out just fine. Good luck and don't hesitate to ask questions.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

aspidites73 said:


> I though it was odd to resurrect an English WWII saying.  Either way, good advice, Doug.


TheChives keep Calm, Chive On is a play on that.

They have some other good ones, my favorite is:

Mind the Gap

But it isn't THAT gap they're referring to.

About lifeless tads, yeah, completely normal in most cases. I actually had an ignorant new keeper toss out a few newly hatched Auratus tads because she thought they were dead. Apparently my tad write up posted above the egg clutches and tadpole rearing area was ignored.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Movement attracts predators. Even when they get bigger they stay pretty motionless unless they are disturbed.


----------



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

Again thank you for all the advice everyone. That was really my biggest concern because I did not really believe they could play dead so well, but they do seem to be a little more lively today.
My next question would be when should I feed them. I heard to wait a few days, just wanted to make sure that is a good way to go about it.

Thank you everyone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I wait until they are swimming around and active. Probably 3+ days. If you have some leaves in there, they can chew on that when they get hungry.


----------



## Just_Angela (Nov 5, 2016)

Prbeaner_27 said:


> Again thank you for all the advice everyone. That was really my biggest concern because I did not really believe they could play dead so well, but they do seem to be a little more lively today.
> My next question would be when should I feed them. I heard to wait a few days, just wanted to make sure that is a good way to go about it.
> 
> Thank you everyone
> ...


Thank you so much for this thread... I am in the exact same position right now... R Imitators even!!! Any further advice to give?


----------



## HumbyMander (Nov 27, 2017)

Best of luck to you and your tads!


----------

